# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  > [SOLVED] unable to create a stacked bar chart

## eeps24

Excel is not letting me create a stacked bar chart. I want to have a large bar showing grand total of 99 users, then smaller bar showing 56 yes then smaller bar showing 43 no.  Am I missing something? Here is whats happening now....

----------


## eeps24

nevermind... I figured it out. thank you.

----------

